# Berlin Thursday nighters



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Any news when they are starting this year.


----------



## wklonowski (Mar 6, 2013)

Flipp, we will be starting our weekly tournaments on April 6th to April 27th at 8 AM till 2 PM. Then starting May 2nd thursday night 5:30 till dark launching out of Dutch Harbor marina. Our championship will be Oct. Hope to see you there.


----------

